# XM Gets Its Irish Up



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"La 'le Phadraig Shona Dhuit!"_ *

XM is getting in the spirit of St. Patrick's Day with a special 72-hour
broadcast devoted exclusively to the music and culture of Ireland.

"Radio Ireland", which will be heard on channel 200, may not serve
green beer, but it will be serving up a hearty helping of Irish music
from Friday, March 16 through Sunday, March 18.

* Happy St. Patrick's Day _(Gaelic)_


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Nick said:


> _"La 'le Phadraig Shona Dhuit!"_ *
> 
> XM is getting in the spirit of St. Patrick's Day with a special 72-hour
> broadcast devoted exclusively to the music and culture of Ireland.
> ...


Does that channel mirror over to a DirecTV channel?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No, XM Live is not on DirecTV, but check out Special X on DirecTV, that channel may have something similar.


----------

